# Motor controller question



## rainbow (Aug 26, 2010)

I resolved it with a potentiometer. I would like to replace the potentiometer with an output of a microcontroller and I need a rapid change of direction, what is the best why to obtain it?


----------



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

rainbow said:


> I resolved it with a potentiometer. I would like to replace the potentiometer with an output of a microcontroller and I need a rapid change of direction, what is the best why to obtain it?


 
Review AD5270 from analog. 
This could be a good digital pot. for this application.
Could be interesting to see how it would work. Much more on a big Zilla or curtis… if someone dares to try


----------



## rainbow (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for that zwmaster. For change the direction, what should I do?


----------



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

rainbow said:


> Thanks for that zwmaster. For change the direction, what should I do?


I would recommend you use reversing contactor on motor wires. If you plan to have uC for other things, you should control the reversing procedure with it. It could be a problem reversing the motor in full forward motion. This small PM motors have strong generator functionality that could destroy the controller.

Someone else should check in on this so I don't give you some false idea thou.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Most scooter controllers use an optical or hall detector for the throttle. A pot will work of course. Use an MCU with a 0-5v analog out.


----------

